

Marco Arment's 2006 Resume [pdf] - michaelrbock
http://www.marco.org/media/2013/06/my-2006-resume.pdf

======
pesenti
I hired Marco for his first job (at Vivisimo which I co-founded). He didn't do
particularly well (I don't think being a regular employee fits him) but he did
work on some things that he ended up leveraging later on at Tumblr and for
Instapaper. He actually left because his girlfriend wanted to move to NY. He
had a low GPA in college and we hired him because he did a lot of things
outside college (like writing his own games) and that impressed us.

I would have never guessed that he would do so well after leaving and that
let's me wonder how many Marcos there are out there doing average jobs in
average companies. Out of 200 employees that we hired before being acquired by
IBM more than a dozen went on to create their own companies - none yet as
successful as Marco's.

~~~
_pius
This is interesting background, but you should reconsider revealing this kind
of information about him publicly unless you've got his permission. It's
really none of our business what his GPA was or whether he did well at his
first job.

~~~
eightyone
Marco has publicly said several times he had a low GPA in college. If I recall
correctly it's because he hated doing homework.

------
itafroma
This is the short blurb that went along with his sharing it today:
<http://www.marco.org/2013/06/01/my-2006-resume>

------
alxp
I feel kind of gross for creeping on his old resume, but the idea of having
"jobs@mydomain.com" as an e-mail address is a really good one I hadn't thought
to do before.

~~~
vitovito
I used <yourcompanynamehere>@hirevito.com for the longest time, with
hirevito.com being a job/resume-specific domain (my personal domains are vi.to
and vitor.io).

Spammy recruiters would often send it to that literal address,
"yourcompanynamehere@", which garnered them an immediate rejection for a lack
of attention to detail.

Otherwise, it necessitated excessive customization and triple-checking of
every resume I sent out to make sure I didn't goof on the mailto. It wasn't
worth it.

I eventually moved to specific technologies or skill sets, e.g. drupal@, ux@,
and that seemed to be lower maintenance.

------
iamshs
Why does this guy get so much traction on here?

~~~
mehrzad
1\. He makes honest, (edit: if pretentious) user-focused software.

2\. He's very successful.

3\. He has strong opinions.

~~~
iamshs
Yup. Look at his work ex with VS, DX3D, C# and his visceral hate towards
Microsoft after getting successful is telling. I get it, he is a developer who
has to be in know of all the technologies but maybe he developed those strong
opinions after getting successful, and especially after looking at his former
boss's comment that he was average at Vivisimo and shined afterwards at Tumblr
etc. I can respect everything he has done and his posts/opinions, but finding
his resume on here I was compelled to comment.

